# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Woronichinia naegeliana y Microcystis sp.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches y felices fiestas a todo el que vea este post. Esta vez subo unas fotos de una muestra recogida en una recula de un embalse.





Estas son las primeras fotos que sirve de toma de contacto con el tema.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Azuer (07-ene-2015),Calima (04-ene-2015),HUESITO (05-ene-2015),Los terrines (03-ene-2015),santy (23-ene-2015),sergi1907 (03-ene-2015),willi (06-ene-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno seguimos con el tema. 
Esta foto es lo que se puede ver cuando  se coge una gota de agua de la amalgama de algas que subí en la foto anterior.  



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Azuer (07-ene-2015),HUESITO (05-ene-2015),Los terrines (05-ene-2015),santy (23-ene-2015),sergi1907 (05-ene-2015),willi (06-ene-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno sigo con el tema para los que estéis interesado en lo micro.
Voy a poner énfasis en Woronichinia naegeliana. 



 Es un tipo de cianobacteria o algas azul-verde y como se puede ver forman colonias relativamente esfericas, unida por una sustancia llamada mucílago ( especie de gelatina ).

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Azuer (07-ene-2015),HUESITO (06-ene-2015),Los terrines (06-ene-2015),santy (23-ene-2015),willi (07-ene-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sigo con mas aumentos de Woronichinia, la última foto a 400x. 





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (07-ene-2015),Los terrines (07-ene-2015),santy (23-ene-2015),sergi1907 (07-ene-2015),willi (07-ene-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias a todos los que seguís este tema. Os subo unas fotos aumentadas más de 1000 veces su tamaño.
El tamaño de la célula individual es de aproximadamente 5 micras.

Se que estos temas son difíciles pero igualmente importante para los interesados en entender todo lo referente al agua aunque esto es un camino infinito.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (08-ene-2015),Los terrines (08-ene-2015),santy (23-ene-2015),willi (09-ene-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo una foto donde he escrito los nombres del genero junto al alga para que no haya ninguna equivocación.
Con esta foto cierro también este tema.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (10-ene-2015),Los terrines (10-ene-2015),santy (23-ene-2015),willi (11-ene-2015)

----------

